# IPad and flash drives



## Castman (Apr 14, 2012)

I just got my first iPad, the 3rd Gen aka iPad 3!

Apple are trying to promote this half-cocked device to small businesses like mine, but they seem a long way off satisfying simple, basic needs...... Like having to have two or thre apps just to write a report, print it and email it to a group of people - difficult to find out how to do all that!

My problem now is flash drives. Why won't Apple let me connect a flash drive to view a document? Why is it so impossible? - or is it?

Does anyone know if it can be done? I purchased the camera attachment because that had a flash drive connector on it, but I can't even get that to show me a photo file!

I won't be buying another iPad


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I wish you would have posted here before buying.

You can't plug in a USB to an iPad due to it won't be able to read it on its own.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Castman,

As Masterchief says, can't be done. There are a few apps out there that will allow you to use your iPad like a USB flash drive, but nothing to read one on an iPad as it simply doesn't support it.

Idea - Dropbox. There is an App for it, and it's available for both MAC and PC. This is basically online 'Cloud' storage, which means access to anything in there, from anywhere. Amazing stuff.

Enjoy your iPad - And remember that Forums are here for free to save you the cost of a camera and other such things, like losing 10% of hair due to stress!

Best, Crit.


----------



## Castman (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks guys, seems a huge omission by Apple not to support a simple, safe, efficient means of transferring files


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Tell me about it! The only reason why I am still using an iPhone, and won't go for the iPad.. Too much money for nothing! I'm sure they'll enable it soon, for a fee, obviously! :biggrinje


----------



## Castman (Apr 14, 2012)

Indeed, they'll probably call it iFlash pen drives and incorporate a non-standard proprietory connector (rather than straight USB) and charge the earth for it!


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

Just you wait until they cotton-on to the 'wE' naming convention... wErob! etc..


----------

